# Montana DIY Elk hunting partner needed 2015



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

buckykm1 said:


> my plan was to fill my tag, lock my gun in the trailer, and do everything that I could to get him a Elk.
> 
> 
> Kevin



It sounds like there was a breakdown in communication....


Was "your plan" discussed prior to the hunt?

How much more does it cost to be guaranteed the first shot?


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

This is a perfect example of why I tell my Wife that I would rather go alone, then with someone new.

I could say a lot of things, but a open forum isn't the place for it.
this was all talked about well before we left.
I clearly hold Mike that I would shoot the first legal Bull I saw, and then help him. his Response.
Quote
I am a horn hunter, if it isn't a monster, I will shoot a cow they will taste better.

I am tired of being bashed by people that don't know the facts.

Kevin


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

buckykm1 said:


> This is a perfect example of why I tell my Wife that I would rather go alone, then with someone new.
> 
> I could say a lot of things, but a open forum isn't the place for it.
> this was all talked about well before we left.
> ...


Lol.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

buckykm1 said:


> This is a perfect example of why I tell my Wife that I would rather go alone, then with someone new.
> 
> I could say a lot of things, but a open forum isn't the place for it.
> this was all talked about well before we left.
> ...


As he stated.... he found the bull first. Or did you say you'd shoot the first legal pull "we" saw or first legal bull "I" see?

Again, sounds like a communication issue!


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Sounds like you pimped your new hunting partner. Nice.:rant:


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well you can think what ever you like.
the bottom line he had a gun that he hadn't shot in 20 years.
and a ammo rated for whitetails, not elk at 300 plus yards.
sighting it in using my shooting bench and lead sled at 200 yards, his group wasn't real impressive.
he had never even practiced a 300 yard shot, and he had no idea where this gun would shoot at 300 plus yards.
so that makes it very unethical for him to take that shot.
if you think shooting 6 or 8 rounds at 200 yards, using a bench and lead sled makes you a dead eye Dick, you may want to rethink it. 
there was no way to get close.
so I killed it period.

The Elk is dead, not running around wounded, or ran off wounded and can't find it.
it is call using common sense and ethics, not just throwing lead at a animal.

I am done with this, think what ever you like.

Kevin


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

Well atleast its out there that if anyone goes with you on your hunt that you get to fill tags first.I guess I kinda understand a little cuz you set everything up and used all your equipment. Atleast people will know what to expect now if you find someone from here to go.


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

buckykm1 said:


> Well you can think what ever you like.
> the bottom line he had a gun that he hadn't shot in 20 years.
> and a ammo rated for whitetails, not elk at 300 plus yards.
> sighting it in using my shooting bench and lead sled at 200 yards, his group wasn't real impressive.
> ...


Kevin does set up a nice camp. As for shooting prowess. I did only have 9 days to prepare for this hunt. I bought the only ammo available locally. I looked online and what I wanted wasn't available till next summer. I only used 4 shots to sight in a gun at 200 yards in his backyard that hadn't been shot in forever and with new ammo. The ammo box had a whitetail and an elk on it so them manufacturer said it would work. That's all I had to go on in a short amount of time. As for ethical or not, pretty sure that never crossed his mind. I still don't know why he didn't reply when I asked him why he was going to shoot it when I spotted both animals. That really just started the downhill part of my hunt. After all the trips packing it out, I never got a thank you, atta boy, couldn't have done it without you, nothing. No gratitude whatsoever. Never offered any meat. He thanked at at midnight when we got home in his driveway 2 days after I worked my tail off for him. If we would of stayed and i shot something, i was knew it was on me again to get it out. Like I said, very nice camp setup, just not the best hunting "partner". Here's the ammo I brought. I have 36 rounds left.


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

Here's that ammo


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

FASTRNU said:


> Here's that ammo


You were not undergunned with that rifle & ammunition for a 300ish shot. How did the ammo print at 200 for you?


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> :SHOCKED: :lol:
> 
> In order for me to jump into anything like that (besides the one bunk) I would have to spend some time with the individual to see if personalities match.
> 
> ...


Shoeman, I couldn't agree more, especially if they are also a "type A" and have specific preferences. You, of all people that I know from this site, will understand that completely.

Doublejay


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

FASTRNU said:


> Kevin does set up a nice camp. As for shooting prowess. I did only have 9 days to prepare for this hunt. I bought the only ammo available locally. I looked online and what I wanted wasn't available till next summer. I only used 4 shots to sight in a gun at 200 yards in his backyard that hadn't been shot in forever and with new ammo. The ammo box had a whitetail and an elk on it so them manufacturer said it would work. That's all I had to go on in a short amount of time. As for ethical or not, pretty sure that never crossed his mind. I still don't know why he didn't reply when I asked him why he was going to shoot it when I spotted both animals. That really just started the downhill part of my hunt. After all the trips packing it out, I never got a thank you, atta boy, couldn't have done it without you, nothing. No gratitude whatsoever. Never offered any meat. He thanked at at midnight when we got home in his driveway 2 days after I worked my tail off for him. If we would of stayed and i shot something, i was knew it was on me again to get it out. Like I said, very nice camp setup, just not the best hunting "partner". Here's the ammo I brought. I have 36 rounds left.






LOL.
4 shots lol, well the first 1 missed a 13" x 18" target by 2 feet to the left, so that should pretty much tell people how good your group was with only 3 more shots, and that was with the help of a bench and lead sled.
you got the gun on paper, not sighted in.

You started this whole thing telling your friends 1/2 truths.
I guess there is no reason for you to change now.

Now how about telling the truth, I shot the Bull because you didn't have the skill to make a 300 + yard shot.
the bull was shot on Monday, we didn't get back to camp till almost 11pm, we were both exhausted, choose not to fix dinner, ate a couple of piece of toast with peanut butter, and then crashed for the night, I was back up at 6am drank some coffee, and the first words out of your mouth when you woke up was, (I am done, I want to go home), so that is what we did.

As long as your whining, again, why don't you tell them that I get out on the mountain a hour before daylight, and that I had to listen to you whine about that every morning too.

Kevin


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

Telling my friends? I don't know anyone on this board but you. Never whined about getting out an hour before daylight. I did let you know the 2nd and 3rd day of hunt that legal shooting time was 9:30am Michigan time and we were parked the 3rd day @ 7:45am. That was the latest we ever arrived. 20 minute walk to where we sat on rocks. This was after you barked at me at 6am saying I better get moving. I was dressed @ 6:20 and laying on my cot. You were dressed @ 6:50am. I thought zeroing a gun in with new ammo in 4 shots was good. I know my shooting skills. You don't. I haven't told any 1/2 truths so I don't need to defend myself. Anyone that wants to know exclusive details of this trip can PM me. I've had many already from some of your prospects. I've talked to several on the phone. I've even had messages saying their sorry for how it turned out. All from people I've never met. I thanked them all, unlike you who never showed any gratitude for getting an elk out that you never could of done without me until we got home in your driveway. I think everyone who has read these threads has a good picture of what you're like as a hunting "partner".


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

grabbing popcorn. Might as well lock it up. Lots of he said this and he said thats here. It didnt work out and sounds like communication was the part to be blamed. Chalk it up as a loss for both sides and move on.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Kind of a sad story really and a shame that it ended up getting aired out on here. Not that there isn't legitimate grievances but that everyone now knows your business. From where I sit there are a few gripes, (if true) from each side that have some merit. I guess bottom line this just wasn't a good match. The part that seems the worst to me is the meat. Not that one person particularly needs it but it was a team effort that put that bull in the freezer....but only one freezer, that is just wrong. The group I hunt with out west splits everything equally. We don't even have to discuss it, it is just a given. That includes food, gas, chores, packing out each other's game, the driving, any spoils from the hunt, and yes, each other's beer...:lol:. But then again we are good friends and have been doing it together for years. Sorry this didn't work out for you two.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep, it is a shame, simply a case of 2 personalities and hunting styles that didn't match up, as we all know some times that happens, it is just to bad it happened 1700 miles from home.
I have nothing bad to say about Mike, we just didn't make good hunting partners.

Kevin


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I've done quite a few solo hunts and DYI hunts as I usually prefer to be on my own. Guess it is a personality thing and I prefer to sink or swim on my own efforts. It's a gamble to some level....ya roll the dice, ya take your chances. My view on these solo/DYI hunts is I'm there to hunt, not booze up, not hang in a hot tub, not BS around the campfire....just hunt. I do not need 3 or 4 star accommodations. I've done group hunts too and I have to adjust my expectations of how things will roll....it's not a big deal if you know it in advance. 

I would be reluctant to do a DYI hunt with someone I do not know. As mentioned above, there may be different hunting styles, philosophies, expectations, etc that may not be known until you're already in the bush. 

I would do a hunt with someone I didn't know if it was with an outfitter. That is a more controlled hunt where everyone follows the outfitters rules....not your own. Did that with a caribou hunt in northern Quebec where you're flown out to the tundra with some guys you don't know and never seen until you get inside the float plane. The outfitter was well organized and everyone got along good. Hunting areas were split up and you rotated to a new area each day to give everyone an equal chance in each area.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

slowpoke said:


> He has a great setup. He knows what he is doing. There was 4 of us when I went and that was to many for 1 truck and 1 4 wheeler. 2 people is just right for his setup and the way he hunts. Anyone that wants to elk hunt with him and don't mine working should have a great time. I did. Keven did everything possible to help us get an elk, it didn't happen. He knows the area we hunted in like the back of his hand. He did a lot extra to make our trip special like warm shower in the tent every 2 days, every meal was plan and prepared ahead of time by him, and was great, he even brought a grill and we had grill steak one day. I eat better there then I do at home. The tent was never cold. I'm 71 now and getting to old to go. If I was 5 years younger I would go in a minuet. Anyone interested will have a meeting with him and he will go over everything with you and answer all questing. Good luck Keven and if I was you I would not go alone. To many things can go wrong when you are by yourself.





Thanks Jim.
It was a little hectic with 4 of us and only 1 truck, but we still had a good time.
but we learned with 4, we definitely need 2 trucks. 


Kevin


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

HTC said:


> Kind of a sad story really and a shame that it ended up getting aired out on here. Not that there isn't legitimate grievances but that everyone now knows your business. From where I sit there are a few gripes, (if true) from each side that have some merit. I guess bottom line this just wasn't a good match. The part that seems the worst to me is the meat. Not that one person particularly needs it but it was a team effort that put that bull in the freezer....but only one freezer, that is just wrong. The group I hunt with out west splits everything equally. We don't even have to discuss it, it is just a given. That includes food, gas, chores, packing out each other's game, the driving, any spoils from the hunt, and yes, each other's beer...:lol:. But then again we are good friends and have been doing it together for years. Sorry this didn't work out for you two.





I drove 19 1/2 hours from Sheridan, WY with only 4 hours sleep, to get home and be able to get the freezer plugged in so the meat wouldn't spoil. I could reach the plug from the side door, but the trailer had to be unloaded to get to the freezer.
We didn't get to my house until almost midnight. just like he said.
Mike grabbed his stuff and left.
With no offer to help unload my 6' x 14' cargo Trailer and put the gear back up in the top of my barn.
there was no way to get to the freezer where the meat was until the trailer got unload.


There are 2 sides to every story, I thanked Mike numerous times on Monday as we packed that Elk out.
and it is hard to give someone something when they leave before you can even get to it.


but I am sure that he will have a totally different story.
The only thing that he has hold the truth about so far is how he sighted his gun in, if you can call shooting 4 round getting it on paper sighted in.


Kevin


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

All of this concern for time spent on the range, accuracy, and the judgement on your hunting partners choice of ammo and shooting ability but not a word said about it before you left Michigan? :16suspect

And then the same issue used as justification for shooting an animal someone else on their first trip out spotted first? :16suspect


----------

